# Osteophyte excision of the elbow



## coders_rock! (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anyone know the CPT code for "Excision of large osteophyte, elbow"

Thank you...


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Apr 16, 2014)

I would use 24110 ; 24120 depends on bone


----------

